# looking for new friends in Montreal



## Fantasya (Nov 11, 2010)

Hiya Folks,

I've been living here in Montreal for almost two months, and I am looking for friends to catch up and share our experiences. I lived in Dublin for 6 years, and before that used to live in France.
I'm looking forward in meeting new friends. 
All the best


----------



## Truco_sp (Oct 17, 2011)

*Hey there!*



Fantasya said:


> Hiya Folks,
> 
> I've been living here in Montreal for almost two months, and I am looking for friends to catch up and share our experiences. I lived in Dublin for 6 years, and before that used to live in France.
> I'm looking forward in meeting new friends.
> All the best


Hi there! 

I came across your post now... I see you wrote it long ago... are you still in the city? I junt moved in some weeks ago. am also looking for friends! 

All the best!


----------



## Aure (Sep 21, 2011)

Fantasya said:


> Hiya Folks,
> 
> I've been living here in Montreal for almost two months, and I am looking for friends to catch up and share our experiences. I lived in Dublin for 6 years, and before that used to live in France.
> I'm looking forward in meeting new friends.
> All the best


Hi Fantasya,

This post is quite old, so I'm hoping you'll pick up my reply... I'm French, living in Ireland for the last 11 years, and planning to move to Montreal in the next couple of years. Are you still in Montreal? How do you find it?

Thanks!

Aurelie


----------

